
Big Bank’s Bet on Fintech - haifeng
https://haifengl.wordpress.com/2015/12/07/big-banks-bet-on-fintech/
======
Dwyane
hey

I really dont know what is goin on with this stuff, seems like this fintech is
everywhere nowadays,

I like it normal simple casual

